# Free Ligioner course download this week



## reaganmarsh (Jul 5, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

Ligonier is offering Ian Hamilton's 'Calvinism and the Christian Life' video course for free download this week (through Sunday). 

You may access it here: http://www.ligonier.org/store/calvinism-and-the-christian-life-download/

Enjoy!


----------

